#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Δημοσιεύσεις ( Ελληνικά, Διεθνή γλώσσα)

## Pappos

*Untersuchungen &#252;ber den Einfluss der Reibung auf Vorspannung und Anzugsmoment von Schraubenverbindungen
Διερεύνηση προεντεταμένων κοχλιών υπό την επιρροή τριβής σε συνδέσεις σε κατάσταση ροπής.
*
http://www.kamax.de/pdf/einfluss_reibung.pdf *(Γερμανικά)*

*Προεντεταμένοι κοχλίες, εφαρμογή στην γέφυρα Ρίου-Αντιρρίου*

http://www.metalkat.gr/MainPageData/...noiKoxlies.pdf *(Ελληνικά)*

----------

